# Fashioinista dog (Hermes)



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

this is just the cutest picture, I had to post it somewhere!
(not my pup, but a dog from another forum)


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

ound:ound: That is too funny! There must be handbag to go with the outfit.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

ound:ound:ound:

I love the facial expression!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

looks like Winston's best friend Pepper who we think is a chiuaua / pom mix.

Adorable.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Way too cute. I can't tell if the dog is in 7th heaven or totally embarrassed. LOL


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh that is way too cute!! I love how the pup is just basking in the fabulousness of her scarf.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

How cute! Hermes should use this for an ad....even the furballs appreciate the Hermes luxury!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

so cute


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Awww..THAT is too cute!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Little Miss Diva - looks like she loves it!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Of course this thread got my attention, I am TOTALLY ripping this off. Coming soon, Goldie and Stogie in Hermes. 

SO CUTE!


----------

